# Construction Site 4 HDR Images



## Provo (May 31, 2010)




----------



## pbelarge (May 31, 2010)

Provo

That looks more like the Contractor's Yard. Times are slow in construction; years ago that yard would have very little equipment sitting there, it all would be in the field.


I like the 1st shot. I know it is strange, but spending my adult life on jobsites, I have an affinity for big construction 'stuff'


----------



## blatty86 (Jun 7, 2010)

the 3rd one is my fav, nice work


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2010)

In all cases the sky is really ungreat. Between the halos and the deep purple looks to unnatural. As for the balance its hard to see what benefits HDR treatment has done to it.


----------



## irfan (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the 1st one, the others seem a little too overdone.  tone them back a little bit and they could look good.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 10, 2010)

I think if he toned them back a bit he would lose any effect that the HDR/tonemapping had on the images.  In truth, they're in direct bright sunlight and even a single exposure would have captured MOST of what we see here, so in the end I think the effect he has achieved (while maybe a bit much) is a certain style and is essentially fine as it is.

All that said, subject doesn't feel that interesting to me for the most part.  Second one is kinda cool... maybe tighten up the comp by cropping a bit of the sky.


----------



## Provo (Jun 10, 2010)

manaheim said:


> I think if he toned them back a bit he would lose any effect that the HDR/tonemapping had on the images. In truth, they're in direct bright sunlight and even a single exposure would have captured MOST of what we see here, so in the end I think the effect he has achieved (while maybe a bit much) is a certain style and is essentially fine as it is.
> 
> All that said, subject doesn't feel that interesting to me for the most part. Second one is kinda cool... maybe tighten up the comp by cropping a bit of the sky.


 
I respect all of your input but personaly speaking I think I could've done better and as a matter of fact as soon as I get back from my vacation I will be headed back to this location and spending more time taking my time and better composition I like them kinda but they look sureal the sky is oversaturated I don't know just not happy with the outcome. But thanks for the input everyone as they are valued wether they are good or bad.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 10, 2010)

I swear no one seems to listen to me. 

I didn't say you couldn't do better, I simply said that given what you had there wasn't much value to "backing it off" as it would basically just knock you back pretty close to what you would have gotten with a single exposure.  Which, really, is pretty damned close to what you had anyway.

head->desk.


----------



## Provo (Jun 11, 2010)

manaheim said:


> I swear no one seems to listen to me.
> 
> I didn't say you couldn't do better, I simply said that given what you had there wasn't much value to "backing it off" as it would basically just knock you back pretty close to what you would have gotten with a single exposure. Which, really, is pretty damned close to what you had anyway.
> 
> head->desk.


 
Dude I got you the 1st time you where the one that didn't read properly or too fast all I said was I value your input but I myself was not happy with my own results what's so complicated to understand that? Not trying to be rude but I wasn't debating anything all I said was I wanted to re shoot when I came back and pointed out what I didn't like about my own image. Not sure where the derailed comment came from let's not begin the manhole cover here all over LOL relax dude you're all worked up its all good


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 11, 2010)

the sky is rather boring.  go shoot these again, but on a cloudy day.  Itll make a huge difference in the photos.


----------



## Provo (Jun 11, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> the sky is rather boring. go shoot these again, but on a cloudy day. Itll make a huge difference in the photos.


 
I thought about that too thank's I will surely try that 
it's close by 8 miles away next to the turnpike


----------



## McMommy (Jun 11, 2010)

I love the first one! The flag looks suspended in air. It reminds me of Wall-E with all the machines lined up (but I only saw the beginning, so don't mind me!)


----------

